# 706 Custom, just for grins



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Latest in the "Blue Angel" custom series...paint, drag and bearing upgrade, and the new Penn Slammer III metal knob. New York bound.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

beautiful work Pompano


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

The fish will surrender on sight


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks amazing Joe!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice 

Sent from my Z799VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine Joe!!!


----------



## Charlietuna (May 2, 2014)

Super sharp...very nice work Joe


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Super clean.
But how about Garnet & Gold?
:thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Next time!


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Pompano Joe said:


> Next time!


awesome work Joe .


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

KnotSure said:


> Super clean.
> But how about Garnet & Gold?
> :thumbup:


If he did one of them, I'd have to be getting Logan one now he's a Seminole!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Purrty work


----------

